# Αγνοωντας τη γνώμη των γύρω της, έγινε αυτό που ονειρευόταν



## LyonMarlowSanFrancisco

Αγνοωντας τη γνώμη των γύρω της, έγινε αυτό που ονειρευόταν''

1) why  Αγνοωντας and not αγνογοντας since αγνοω has a vowel before the final ω (unless I am missing some rule here...)
2)  what is this * των γύρω της here, is it a noun ? or a missing noun somewhere? 

Many thanks in advance!*


----------



## Perseas

LyonMarlowSanFrancisco said:


> Αγνοωντας τη γνώμη των γύρω της, έγινε αυτό που ονειρευόταν''
> 
> 1) why  Αγνοωντας and not αγνογοντας since αγνοω has a vowel before the final ω (unless I am missing some rule here...)


It's ok, because the ending* - ώ *is stressed: μιλ*ώ* --> μιλ*ώ*ντας, αγνο*ώ* --> αγνο*ώ*ντας
but πα*ί*ζω --> παίζ*ο*ντας


LyonMarlowSanFrancisco said:


> 2)  what is this * των γύρω της here, is it a noun ? or a missing noun somewhere? *


It behaves like a noun, a possible translation ~ _of those around her_


----------



## LyonMarlowSanFrancisco

Thanks!!


----------



## Αγγελος

It is true that we insert a γ in certain verbal forms, including the present participle, but ONLY with the semi-contracted verbs, i.e. those whose stem ends in a vowel which fuses together with the vowel of the ending in certain forms (there are about half a dozen such verbs):
ακούω - ακούς (rather than ακούεις) - άκουγα - ακούγοντας - ακούγομαι - ακουγόμουν
κλαίω - κλαις (rather than κλαίεις) - έκλαιγα - κλαίγοντας - κλαίγομαι - κλαιγόμουν
λέω - λες (rather than *λέεις) - έλεγα - λέγοντας - λέγομαι - λεγόμουν
But ιδρύω - ιδρύεις (not fused!) - ίδρυα - ιδρύοντας - ιδρύεται etc. (no γ inserted)
And certainly no γ is inserted in verbs that stress the ending, like αγνοώ - αγνοείς - αγνοούσα - αγνοώντας - αγνοείται.


----------



## bearded

Αγγελος said:


> λέω .... - έλεγα


In the case of 'leo', the insertion of g clearly restores the ancient/classical verb 'lego'...


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> In the case of 'leo', the insertion of g clearly restores the ancient/classical verb 'lego'...


Yes. Τhe verbs "λέ(γ)ω, τρώ(γ)ω, φυλά(γ)ω"  have a "γ" at the end of their stem, but this "γ" is deleted in certain forms.
In contrast, in certain forms of "κλαίω", "φταίω" or "καίω" a "γ" is introduced.

_λέγω-->λέω/φταίω
λέγεις-->λες/φταις
έλε*γ*ε/έφται*-γ-*ε
λέ*γ*οντας/κλαί*-γ-*οντας_


----------



## Αγγελος

Historically, of course, we have an etymological γ being dropped in some of those verbs (λέω, τρώω, θα φάω...) and an extraneous γ being inserted in the others. Synchronically, however, all those verbs are conjugated identically in the present and imperfect:
λέω / κλαίω
λες / κλαις
λέει / κλαίει
λέμε / κλαίμε
...
έλεγα / έκλαιγα
έλεγες / έκλαιγες
....
λέγε / κλαίγε
λέγοντας / κλαίγοντας

λέγομαi / κλαίγομαι (κλαίγομαι means 'to complain', 'to whine')
λέγεσαι / κλαίγεσαι
...
λεγόμουν / κλαιγόμουν
....


----------



## bearded

Thanks for the above explanations.
In this context, I find the verb phylao/phylago particularly remarkable, since in Ancient Greek it was phylasso (Attic phylatto), if I remember correctly.
If compared e.g. to  'prasso' - which has retained the double s (double t) in the present - it appears very irregular.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Thanks for the above explanations.
> In this context, I find the verb phylao/phylago particularly remarkable, since in Ancient Greek it was phylasso (Attic phylatto), if I remember correctly.
> If compared e.g. to  'prasso' - which has retained the double s in the present - it appears very irregular.


The modern form φυλά(γ)ω has come from φυλάσσω (φυλά*σσ*ω / *-ττ*ω < φυλά*κ-j*-ω < φύλα*κ* -ς).
It is also remarkable that compounds like διαφυλάττω/διαφυλάσσω, επιφυλάσσω, προφυλάσσω retain -ττ/-σσ in Modern Greek.

Also: "πράττω" and compounds "διαπράττω, εισπράττω, συμπράττω..."


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> Also: "πράττω" and compounds "διαπράττω, εισπράττω, συμπράττω..."


Apparently a very 'Attic' feature (double t) in the 'koiné' and in Mod.Greek.


----------



## Αγγελος

bearded said:


> Thanks for the above explanations.
> In this context, I find the verb phylao/phylago particularly remarkable, since in Ancient Greek it was phylasso (Attic phylatto), if I remember correctly.
> If compared e.g. to  'prasso' - which has retained the double s (double t) in the present - it appears very irregular.



The modern form φυλά(γ)ω, which ended up losing its intervocalic γ in many forms, is a back-formation from the aorist (ε)φύλαξα. This is is extremely common; thus στήνω, παθαίνω, πεθαίνω, πληρώνω (and all modern verbs in -ώνω) come from the aorists έστησα, έπαθον, απέθανον, επλήρωσα... of ancient ἵστημι, πάσχω, θνᾐσκω, πληρῶ...
These must be distinguished from the verbs, such as εισπράττω or απαλλάσσω,  that were later reintroduced by the learned, whether in their Attic or in their Koine form.


----------



## bearded

Thank you, Aggelos. Concerning _pathaino, pethaino... _and verbs in -_ono, _I was aware of that.  But with _phyla(g)o _it had not occurred to me - so far.


----------

